# My 80% ADA tank..



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

back pains..


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I dig the driftwood arrangement. Is that a heater in the back left corner? If the tanks in a temperate room I would take it out. The cardinals will be fine without it.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I really like the wood myself too. It was my first time using it without rock support since I wanted it to look a little bit more natural. I'm planning on adding some java fern narrow leaf to cover some of the wood because I put in the wood too fast without thinking about adding more moss to bare places. The placement of the wood took me about 1 hour to figure out, my other hardscapes I spent weeks on, but I figured that the less time I think about the hardscape the better because it actually turned out good. Hopefully the placement does not fall apart since a lot of it is sticking out, one push and it's all over. So I'm relying on the moss to hold it together I have placed moss at mos of the joints. About the heater, I've been thinking about the heater, the tetras seemed to like it during the cold months and for the summer I think I'll take it out. It's set at 73 degrees which maybe higher since the weather is hot too. Thanks Aaron, this tank houses all the Rotala you have sent in the past hence the name "Rotala Scene".


----------



## KeIgO86 (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice wood arrangement you have there. Consider sloping your gravel towards the back? A higher gravel level towards the back would certainly make the tank even more appealing. You can use the wood as a "terrace" to support it.

Also your hairgrass seems a little tall. Its as though its trying to hide the wood behind it. A shorter foreground will make your beautiful wood arrangement stand out.

Then again, just my opinion.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

You might want to trim the rotala green a lot to make it bushy. Looks very good when its bushy


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

KeIgO86 said:


> Nice wood arrangement you have there. Consider sloping your gravel towards the back? A higher gravel level towards the back would certainly make the tank even more appealing. You can use the wood as a "terrace" to support it.
> 
> Also your hairgrass seems a little tall. Its as though its trying to hide the wood behind it. A shorter foreground will make your beautiful wood arrangement stand out.
> 
> Then again, just my opinion.


There is a 2 inch sloping in the back, it just does not seem like it. About the hairgrass, it is parvula and I wanted it to grow to block some of the wood since the wood seems too bold. Your opinions are good, thanks.



trckrunrmike said:


> You might want to trim the rotala green a lot to make it bushy. Looks very good when its bushy


It doesn't look too bushy due to the exposure, but there are a bunch back there growing and it'll be a big bush in time and I also have to top off the plants. That is what I am planning. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Like the Cardinals very much, the wood too 
How big's your tank? The Hairgrass and Moss will really look gr8 once things grow out. Wow, keep it up. It's gonna be better than ever.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Hi Turtlehead. I like this arrangement very much, and I'm angry at you for only needing 1hr. to get that wood setup!!hehehe Really though, it looks great. Is it going to be a traingle design then when all grown in?

Chris


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Tankman said:


> Like the Cardinals very much, the wood too
> How big's your tank? The Hairgrass and Moss will really look gr8 once things grow out. Wow, keep it up. It's gonna be better than ever.


Hey tankman, the Cardinals are my favorite fish the bright blue and the red they give off give so much contrast to the greens in the tank. How big do you think my tank is just by looking at it?



chrisl said:


> Hi Turtlehead. I like this arrangement very much, and I'm angry at you for only needing 1hr. to get that wood setup!!hehehe Really though, it looks great. Is it going to be a traingle design then when all grown in?
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, hopefully you have already begun to plant yours? I told you Chris the less time you spend the more you get to play with the plant arragnement insteasd which is what I wanted. This is going to my second attempt at a triagnle design but I want it to look natural not like a triagnle if you know what I mean.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I hear ya. That's what that one composition with the lone rocks on the right was supposed to be. I'll do one eventually too as I like the openess... the 'open range' feel. 

I've got my diatom filter going right now actually fully planted. Boy, this AS can turn to a brown water just by looking at it nearly lol Ill post a pic soon.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Tank looks like a 60cm? 
Awesome setup i think it will look great when grown in, i like the wood and the placement, keep us updated!

-Charles


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Looks to be a 60x30x30cm would be my guess? btw nice tank well done.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Is the tank an ada tank? By the volume (38L) it does not seem like it. None of the ADA tanks that I know of are 38L. I have a 120x45x45cm, 60x30x30, 45x24x30, 36x22x26, and 31x18x24 tanks. Only the 60x30x30cm is setup.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

chrisl said:


> I hear ya. That's what that one composition with the lone rocks on the right was supposed to be. I'll do one eventually too as I like the openess... the 'open range' feel.
> 
> I've got my diatom filter going right now actually fully planted. Boy, this AS can turn to a brown water just by looking at it nearly lol Ill post a pic soon.


Hey Chris that picture was taken right after planting and adding water, my water was not brown at all it was that clear. I used a bag and carefully siphoned the water in. I'll be waiting for that picture of your tank.



Bavarian3 said:


> Tank looks like a 60cm?
> Awesome setup i think it will look great when grown in, i like the wood and the placement, keep us updated!
> 
> -Charles


I sure will Charles.



Mikee said:


> Looks to be a 60x30x30cm would be my guess? btw nice tank well done.


Thanks Mike.



ianiwane said:


> Is the tank an ada tank? By the volume (38L) it does not seem like it. None of the ADA tanks that I know of are 38L. I have a 120x45x45cm, 60x30x30, 45x24x30, 36x22x26, and 31x18x24 tanks. Only the 60x30x30cm is setup.


This is a 10 gallon tank. I wish I had gotten the 60cm, but I did not know that Jeff from ADG would ship tanks at that time. Hence the name of the title "My 80% ADA tank.." . Thanks everyone for your input and comments. More to come when everything kicks off. The plants have actually grown a lot in a timespan of two days.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd say 30G? ;-P But then I just read that it's a 10G... same as my smaller one below but yours seems bigger 
http://www.danmansturf.com/bigpixt/7jun06s.htm


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

I read abt the Ricca foreground at your website... Found it interesting... Also chanced upon an article that said Dwarf Hairgrass' an excellent plant to hold the Ricca on the ground. I'm trying it and so far, it works, although the combination of both seems a little odd to me though... May I ask your thoughts on this, anyone?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Really, really nice....I love that wood and it's placement. I can't wait to see it progress. Should be ready for the AGA deadline.

One thing...if you raise the lily pipe so that it is just under the water surface, it will create a small whirlpool and act as a surface skimmer.

Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Tankman said:


> I read abt the Ricca foreground at your website... Found it interesting... Also chanced upon an article that said Dwarf Hairgrass' an excellent plant to hold the Ricca on the ground. I'm trying it and so far, it works, although the combination of both seems a little odd to me though... May I ask your thoughts on this, anyone?


Hey Tankman, the combo does work. Riccia is a nice plant I really love the pearling from it, it's the best. The thing is it does get messy after a cut and I just got fed up with it after 6 months.



Roy Deki said:


> Really, really nice....I love that wood and it's placement. I can't wait to see it progress. Should be ready for the AGA deadline.
> 
> One thing...if you raise the lily pipe so that it is just under the water surface, it will create a small whirlpool and act as a surface skimmer.
> 
> Great job!!!!!!!


Thanks Roy, I'm trying to make it on time this time. I know about the lily pipe thing but I'll mess with the little things after the plants get settle I don't want to mess with anything until the tank is all settled in so I change everthing all at once.


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Is that old black wood? 

Regardless brilliant tank, can't wait to see it progress. Could we see a shot of the tank with the wood poking out of it?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey neilw, thanks, yes it is ADA old black wood. Great stuff to work with sinks without soaking, no need to rinse, no tannins in the water. Good scaping material I love this stuff. Right now the wood is still being moved around plus the lights are blocking the pieces that are sticking so not very dynamic. I'll get a good photo when I can. I tried to avoid the wood from sticking out due to the constant guests I have over during the summer. A little tap it the scape is done for. The tank is located at the entrance of my house so a lot of people are moving in and out and we have kids in the family and boy are they touchy. Progess pictures will be posted soon, the plants are growing so fast, as expected from rotalas, the vietnam in particular gros so fast under the right conditions. First trimming in a few days to promote more growth, I'm currently dosing some ECA and K to help the plants a bit. Not dosing the Step 2 or the Lights yet.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

What do you mean no lights? I also started k+ and Green Bacter per instructions and lights. Mistake?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

chrisl said:


> What do you mean no lights? I also started k+ and Green Bacter per instructions and lights. Mistake?


Dosing more Brighty k is fine along with green bacter. I was refering to brighty k lights which is macros since I don't need it.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

hehehe...I was wondering what?...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You will be fine chris just go with your plants' needs.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Still messing with editing and my camera settings, a better photo later.. The hairgrass is starting to regrow, the rotalas are growing out of control, it's pretty bushy now. I will add Java Fern Narrow Leaf in a few days to fill some spots. That's all for now.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

the tank is amazing, specially the woods, its professional 
whats the tank spec?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

28 watt coralife 6700k
Eheim 2213 Classic with stock media
DIY CO2 with wood diffuser (glass diffuser broke  )
ADA Power Sand-S with ADA Aqua Soil-Normal Type-Amazonia
6 ADA Old Black Wood Small


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Very nice layoutTurtlehead, even better once the hg fillls in. Though to me, the Cardinals look a bit large for the tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, they actually are, but there are only 10 of them in there, I don't have anywhere else for them and I like them too much to give them away. I've already had them there for 3 years now.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here it is rendered a bit better. Add the Jave fern narrow leaf, I know it's going to be too huge, but I plan on only having the plantlets in there, so no worries.


----------



## ykh (Jun 18, 2004)

Good looking aquascape.

I've used similar racks for over 3 years. I put 4 X 5 gallon tanks on each shelf with no prob. These racks can be purchased from any home improvement stores(just check the weight that it can support), not just staples.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks ykh, but what racks are you referring to?


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Looks like ya got the slight algae problem whipped in that last shot Turtlhead. Same here, finally. Anyway, looking good.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No algae really... just dead hairgrass......... Not sure if it was grown emersed before it was sent to me. But yea... no pictures until a month later, sorry to disappoint... It has turned into a holding tank and grow out tank for my soon to be ready 40g. All I have right now are tracking numbers and phone numbers to call and have people send my packages after waiting so long...


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Ah! long time since ive seen this tank still looks great turtlehead! I just noticed that in the beginning of this tank i think it was the first pic you posted of the tank on the first page that you were using a 3-coil Glass diffuser and then later i read that your using DIY co2 on it. Just wondering how the 3-coil glass diffuser worked for you because i was planning on using one exactly like yours with my DIY co2 setup on my 2 ft tank but wasnt sure because i read that some people had problems with pressure with the 3-coil glass diffuser.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Absolutely no problems using this diffuser with DIY, I believe I was the first to show it on this forum or feature it with a DIY system, but for a 2ft tank I suggest you to think about press. co2 I have since then switch over and boy... can you see a BIG difference. Press. is great, but if money is limited DIY is alright, just start saving... It's better to set and forget and not have to change sugar or yeast every few weeks. Thanks for the complement.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey turtlehead great to hear that the BOYU 3-coil glass diffuser worked without a problem for you on your DIY co2 setup. I was just a bit scared of getting one because i heard theres problems with pressure but seeing you use it on your tank with a DIY co2 setup changed my mind. I think im going to give it a shot hopefully mine does as well as yours. Just wondering how your diffuser broke and 
did u notice any problems at all with pressure or did it work perfectly fine with your diy co2 ? this is a picture of the BOYU 3-coil glass diffuser like yours that im going to order tommorow. *Yes i know pressurized is better but $ is a problem by winter im hoping to change it.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/7/3/3/2/diffuser003_original.jpg


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Exactly the same as that picture. It broke because I accidentally slammed it against my wall while pulling the tubing.... So now I am using the extra wood diffuser I had laying around. I never had pressure problems and never have heard of them with DIY. Maybe the other DIY formulas just aren't strong enough? It works fine though. Even better than the wood.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Alright well ordering it today  see how she works! and then later on when i switch to pressurized i can use the same diffuser if i didnt break the 1 in that time  cant wait ordering should be smooth since i already ordered from the guy previously and shipping was hella fast! thanks again lucky i came across this thread again


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No problem, just clean it once a month or if you're like me whenever you feel like it, which is not very often haha. And also be very careful when handling it, unlike me ahah.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hahaha thanks will do! ill let everyone know if it works well when i get it


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well here's an update...
























Some changes are the light and the pressurized ADA CO2 is coming on Friday. Plants are growing like mad. I also started dosing some Gain Green after trimmings and WC.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Lookin' really good man! That CO2 is really gonna help.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Ajax, now where are you're updated pic of the 60cm?


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey turtlehead! im loving the tank! well done. Ive had my glass diffuser running on my tank for about a month or so now on my DIY CO2 setup and it works great!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Mikee, told you it works, I just got another one for the the pressurized system I'm getting.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks really nice! I couldn't really tell the size of the tank except for the cardinals and hairgrass! Good job!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Thanks Ajax, now where are you're updated pic of the 60cm?


I swear they are coming.  I just did what may be the final trim last weekend. Just need it to grow in now.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

looks great. I like the "island" scape


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

standoyo- Thanks that what I have been aimming for. I might take out the cardinals and change to smaller rasboras and add some hc to make it look a little bigger.

Ajax- Alright, I'll hold you up to that.

fresh_newby- Thanks.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Is this an ADA 8gal? It's well balanced


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Unfortunately, I did not buy the ADA tank I had this 10g laying around, in a year or so, once it's about read yo get taken down, I'll replace it with a 60cm.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

UPDATE UPDATE!!
No layout change just had to let the tank sit for a while after a major hack job to the plants and changes in the light/co2/fert schedule, now it's all grown back.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Very clean dude-- the hair grass has filled in well!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks again, the hairgrass really took off after I changed the light to t5 bulbs. So you going to the SCAPE meeting tomorrow? All the info can be found in the SCAPE section if you decide to go man.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I just caught me a ride out there! See ya there turtle!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice. See yea there.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here it is after I got home three weeks later, nice.








Comments and suggestions? I'll write up my plans for this tank on my next post here.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Trim time..
And it looks better without those cardinals.. Think you should consider another fish breed.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It's trim time for sure, but I have to trim my bigger tank first... I haven't trimmed that thing in 2 months and it's a high tech tank...... As for fish, I got some boraras matculus 3 weeks ago and they fit the tank nicely, it's just that they are too small and you can't see them in the photo. Anyone know how big they get? I'll get 15-20 for this tank.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

They dont get too big...in fact they remain quite small definitely less than 2cm fully grown...

This is a 60litres?? nice job..


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

This is a 38l to be exact, alright, I will get more once the layout is coming to a finish. I have big plans for thsi tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Finally trimmed, tell me what you think. I will be taking more serious photos and starting a new thread soon. I'm thinking about removing the cardinals completely now, 3 already died of old age and the Boraras look nice in there, maybe 20 or so will be nice.. Perhaps a layout change soon? Comments?


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

May I ask what media you are using in the filter to keep the water so crystal clear? I have ordered NA Carbon to polish the water. What are your thoughts?

Cheers!



turtlehead said:


> Finally trimmed, tell me what you think. I will be taking more serious photos and starting a new thread soon. I'm thinking about removing the cardinals completely now, 3 already died of old age and the Boraras look nice in there, maybe 20 or so will be nice.. Perhaps a layout change soon? Comments?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

This tank does not use any ada media, it uses the stock Eheim media. NA carbon is great for the beginning of a new tank, after that it's bamboo charcoal and bio rio, I use both in my larger tank and larger Eheim, it polishes the water even more. But i can't see the difference anyway. I didn't have enough time to wait for NA Carbon to restock, so I went without it in the beginning, it went fine. So the stock Eheim media does the job. It also depends on your filter too. I might use Tourmaline F in the filter in a few months since this tank does not have powersand special and tourmaline as a base, but I don't think it's a necessary thing.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I find that stock Eheim Ehfisubstrat does a wonderful job, but it doesn't always get the tank clear. I ripped apart an old pillow and used a large wad of the cotton stuffing. It's as clear as glass now, except when some algae breaks out on the glass.

Nice work turtlehead. I really like this tank, except for the height of the Eleocharis. It seems a bit... "too high." I look forward to seeing future updates. BTW, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for your quick response. I have 2 filters runnign in my 80g tank, Eheim Professional II 2026 nd 2028 with stock media, Substrat Pro in one and Substrat in the other. The tank was redone in July with ADA Powersand Special and Amazonia, Tourmaline, Penac W, P. I had initially used regular carbon for 2 weeks to suck up the amonia. But I still can't get it to look crystal clear. It's clear when you look from the front, but from the side, it still looks slighty greenish/bownish.

I have ordered Lily Pipes and hope to bring the outlet to the front. Also I will put NA Carbon in one of the filters, I have also ordered Seachem Purigen which I believe is great, and does not effect the micros. This is supposed to polish the water, as claimed by someone, better then the NA carbon.

Now I'm thinking if I should have ordered bamboo charcoal instead.



turtlehead said:


> This tank does not use any ada media, it uses the stock Eheim media. NA carbon is great for the beginning of a new tank, after that it's bamboo charcoal and bio rio, I use both in my larger tank and larger Eheim, it polishes the water even more. But i can't see the difference anyway. I didn't have enough time to wait for NA Carbon to restock, so I went without it in the beginning, it went fine. So the stock Eheim media does the job. It also depends on your filter too. I might use Tourmaline F in the filter in a few months since this tank does not have powersand special and tourmaline as a base, but I don't think it's a necessary thing.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Got any Clear Super? I sometimes sprinkle a little in the water to clarify it a bit.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Exactly my thoughts Dewmazz, Ehfisubstrat/Pro does not cut it 100%. You used old pillow cotton? Wow now here's a cheap innovative method to market. Doesn't the cotton get heavy when water logged? Clogging problem?

I'm using the stock white filter foam.



Dewmazz said:


> I find that stock Eheim Ehfisubstrat does a wonderful job, but it doesn't always get the tank clear. I ripped apart an old pillow and used a large wad of the cotton stuffing. It's as clear as glass now, except when some algae breaks out on the glass.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Bamboo Charcoal is the replacement for NA Carbon after the initial stage of the tank, NA Carbon absorbs tannins and other things that discolor your water. I am not sure what is causing your water to turn brown and green, might be a bacterial bloom or tannins from your wood. If you are using Amazonia, it might turn your water a little brown in the beginning, but will go away after water changes if you do it weekly. If you got NA Carbon, your problem with the water should go away if you have any of the cases I have stated, Seachem purigen is good, but I usually stick with the same brand since they are made to work with each other and not unknowingly against each other. Hopefully this helps you. I was concerned with my water clarity before when I used a hang on the back filter, but after I got a cannister it was not a concern anymore. Your tank might be still young, and NA Carbon was the better choice. Super clear is just crushed up NA Carbon the way I see it. Pillow cotton does work, and it's cheap, but it clogs easily and you'll have to open your cannister about every week to change it out and it totals to be really $$$....

On a side note, I have not experience with Penac, but that has nothing to do with your water clarity....

@ Dewazz: thanks, my parents say the same, I will cut it lower once again after it thickens a bit. I still have some spots that are void of hairgrass. I am using a Canon SD400 for that picture and the better and clearer pictures are taken with a Nikon D70 dSLR


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Dewmazz said:


> Got any Clear Super? I sometimes sprinkle a little in the water to clarify it a bit.


I have not used Clear Super, but I have used Clear Dash to no effect.

Sorry Turtlehead, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No problem, as long as it deals with ADA products I'm happy. Clear dash clears away cloudy water, it's like a glue.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> No problem, as long as it deals with ADA products I'm happy. Clear dash clears away cloudy water, it's like a glue.


I think its the wood and not bacterial bloom. I am adding Bectar 100 every week after water change. Although the mezzanita (spelling??) wood was soaked in water for 8 weeks.

I'm going to stick in the NA Carbon first (in one filter) then replace it with Bamboo Charcoal later, when would be a good time to change?

The problem initially, I believe was, the intake pipe/strainer of my Eheim was 2 inches above the Amazonia, and for about 2 months the water would not clear, so I opened the filter and saw that everything in it was dark brown, so I washed everything and changed the white wadding, then cut the intake pipes to about half the height, since then the water has become clearer. The filters were sucking up the dirt from the soil.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> I am using a Canon SD400 for that picture and the better and clearer pictures are taken with a Nikon D70 dSLR


Nice. I hope to afford one myself soon. And actually, I have no problems with clogging at all. My filter is layered with ceramic rings, coarse sponge, Ehfisubstrat Pro, fine filter pad, activated carbon, and then the fine cotton. Yes, the media basket is packed, and no, Eheims are pimp and water flow is as good as it ever was .


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Haha, agreed, but it would be clogged if it was all cotton haha. I got the whole kit from eBay good deals there sometimes. Manzanita does leech tannins in teh initial 2-3 months in my experience which I ABSOLUTELY HATE, but after some water changes the water turns less and less brown/yellow, NA Carbon will do it's best to take out the nasty color, you bought the right media. I wouldn't replace it, instead, after 2-3 months add Bamboo Charcoal to the media with the used NA Carbon, you water should be sparkling and ready to be drinkable afterwards .


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Turtle I was thinking.. you know how they say, that activated carbon strips away the micros, wouldn't it do the same with the NA Carbon? From what ADA tells us, we use thier carbom in the initial stages, and in the initial stages we don't add Step 1 so, I gather there's no problem, once we start adding traces, the carbon has done it's job and becomes just a media. If I now put NA carbon after 5 months, while adding Step 2, I wonder if it will strip away the traces, I'm thinking it would. So do we add micros everyday? to compensate? What are your thoughts? BTW my NA Carbon arrives today.

Oh I'm also getting hair algae after 5 months, no idea why, I have enough CO2, macros, traces etc.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, I know what you mean, but ADA starts to add Step 1 after a week of step up with the Carbon in. As for Hair algae, you should check your dosing. If you follow ADA steps strictly, then all should be fine. If you have acess to Excel or H2O2, it will get rid of your algae problem temporarily until you fix your dosing/light/co2.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I am not dosing NO3 or PO4 at the moment, but sometimes I test and find that the NO3 is 0ppm, so I add NO3 to get it back up to 15-20ppm. Brighty K I'm dosing daily, and Step 2, I was dosing daily, but since the hair algae started, I'm dosing half dosage 2 to 3 times a week. I've stopped ECA too.

I added about 25 Amano shrimps yesterday to see what happens. I do have Excel and will try that 3 to 4 times overdose, I wonder if the critters will be ok?

I have 2 x NAMH150 for my lights, with a noon burst of 4 hours. Basically as follows:

76 watts HOFL 1 hour
152 watts HOFL 2 hours
300 watts MH 4 hours
152 watts HOFL 2 hours
76 watts HOFL 2 hours

Only thing I can think of is that my MH is only 12cm above the water surface, so perhaps the intensity is too much. I am building a hanging fixture to raise it to about 30cm above the water. This could be the problem. CO2 is fine, I have good pearling. 

I have the Rhinox5000 arriving anyday, which will replace my inline Rex Reactor. My NA Carbon also arrived today, will stick it in tonight.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

How large is your tank? Your lighting seems fine, algae is due to co2 more often than people would like to think. Stick with the fert schedule that ADA recommends which is daily dosing, as for macros you don't have to follow ADA. Up you co2 until you see your fish gasping then turn it down a little, for larger tanks (90cm and up) it may take a day to see the affect on fish, for smaller tanks (60cm and below) it may take a few hours to notice. Now that you have your carbon, your dosing should really be up to ADA recommendations, just be sure to check your co2.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here is a better shot with a heater in .


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I like the shallow depth of field. Makes the tank look really deep. There could be some neat effects you could do with a camera and DOF.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Greg, I'm still messing around with the Nikon I got and I'm getting the hang of things. I'll look into the effects.


----------

